
Multi One Password – The Most Secure Password Manager for Windows OS - user4589
https://windowsportableapps.blogspot.com/2019/09/multi-one-password.html
======
Hackbraten
“The most secure password manager” is quite a bold claim.

The website goes on to say:

> Almost all Password Managers are unsafe […]

If you don’t even acknowledge that security/safety are always relative to a
threat model, why should I trust you to design a good password manager?

For example, does Multi One Password mitigate against an attacker getting hold
of your master password? (Yes, other password managers do.)

------
jiveturkey
This is garbage and should not be on HN.

